# What Are These Worms on my Seedlings?



## DiamondJim420 (May 24, 2012)

I have about 10 seedlings that are about 2 weeks old.  This morning, I used a 30x jeweler's loupe to examine their leaves.  About half of them have 1 or 2 things that look like worms (on the UNDERside of the leaves).  Tiny even at 30x magnification.

They are very light red in color, with no obvious spots.  And they wiggle.  But they have no legs that I can see.

Are these maybe gnat larvae?  I have a few gnats in the grow cabinet from time to time.

Or are they dreaded spider mites?

I'm buying a 200x USB digital microscope today so I can take pictures.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2012)

Spider mites have legs and they do move and crawl around....so doesn't sound like spider mites.  However, I do not know what it is


----------



## Grower13 (May 24, 2012)

Tell us about your soil. Are you adding **** of some sort to your soil?


----------



## Hick (May 24, 2012)

hxxp://www.ladybugindoorgardens.com/pests.html
hxxp://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/menu.homegarden.html
might help you identify them


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 24, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> Tell us about your soil. Are you adding **** of some sort to your soil?


 
The seedlings are in 3-inch rockwool cubes at the present.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 24, 2012)

Well, I bought a better microscope today, and they are spider mites!

I have no spider mites in my upstairs flowering room.  I've examined them thoroughly.  The spider mites are in my downstairs veg room.

Like I said above, I have 8 seedlings in there that are 2 weeks old.  I've found mites on 4.  What do I do to get rid of them?  I've got neem oil and no pest strips, but I'm nut sure if they are too harsh for seedlings.

Thanks


----------



## dman1234 (May 24, 2012)

if they are spidermites they will be in yur upstairs flower room soon, prob already there, take drastic action NOW, like consider moving LOL, but seriously the borg is nothing to take lightly


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 24, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> if they are spidermites they will be in yur upstairs flower room soon, prob already there, take drastic action NOW, like consider moving LOL, but seriously the borg is nothing to take lightly


 
I just ordered Doktor Doom spider mite spray.  2nd day air delivery.  I'm not playin' around.


----------



## zem (May 24, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> if they are spidermites they will be in yur upstairs flower room soon, prob already there, take drastic action NOW, like consider moving LOL, but seriously the borg is nothing to take lightly


lol evacuate seriously I think that there is high chance that the mites are already around your flowering room, you just need to plan for this, at the end of flowering, seperate all buds from growspace, clean and tidy the whole place then nuke the space with the right pesticide, you need to do one time full eradication with the mites. as for those gnats, they hatch in still water and moist areas and feed on decaying leaves, dry and clean your place, use gnatrol for res, it is organic and kills larvae


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 24, 2012)

DiamondJim420 said:
			
		

> I just ordered Doktor Doom spider mite spray.  2nd day air delivery.  I'm not playin' around.


 
But I'm still trying to figure how the spider mites got in my veg room.

I ALWAYS shower and put on freshly-laundered clothes before I enter either of my grow rooms. No exceptions.

The flowering room (upstairs) is cooled by the house's central air conditioning unit.  But the veg room (on the ground floor) is cooled by a window air conditioning unit.  Could the mites have entered through the window AC unit?


----------



## dman1234 (May 24, 2012)

DiamondJim420 said:
			
		

> Could the mites have entered through the window AC unit?



Almost for sure. IMO


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 24, 2012)

Good luck fighting the Borg they have ruined many of our universes


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 24, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Good luck fighting the Borg they have ruined many of our universes


 
Thanks.  I got a "No Pest Strip" in there now...hopefully Doktor Doom will provide all the barbaric, tortureous, inhumane death force that can be directed toward those bad critters...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2012)

Mites:hitchair:


IME...bets thing against them is preventive stikes...I use azamax religiously every 3 days...I dont like the neem oil but it helps keep them at bay as well...Best of luck to you..and get that flower room in check:aok:


----------



## Menimeth (May 24, 2012)

I use a Hobanero spray when needed, but I find I don't need it very often. Good luck with the Borg


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 24, 2012)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> I use a Hobanero spray when needed, but I find I don't need it very often. Good luck with the Borg


 
Thanks to all.  I will unleash fire and brimstone on those mites.

As careful as I thought I was being, I got spider mites on my second grow...and I was being VERY careful...


----------



## Wetdog (May 25, 2012)

DiamondJim420 said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I got a "No Pest Strip" in there now...hopefully Doktor Doom will provide all the barbaric, tortureous, inhumane death force that can be directed toward those bad critters...



If it doesn't, Forbid or Floramite certainly will. Forbid has always worked 100% with one application.

Just don't use it in flower.

Wet


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 25, 2012)

Well, good news.

After 18 hours of isolation with a No Pest Strip, the mites seem to be gone.  I examined each leaf of each seedling with a microscope.  No mites, but there are some things that look like eggs.  But they may be dead mites, or rockwool dust particles.

Does this mean the mites are dead, or did they just relocate?


----------



## Menimeth (May 25, 2012)

The borg have a way of showing up just about everywhere, just because you don't see any, dosen't mean they are gone. Keep an eye out for them in both rooms for the next few weeks, and if you still have not seen them, you could be borg free. At least for a while.


----------



## Kushluvr (May 25, 2012)

nope, there still there...............your gonna need to watch them for a while before introducing them to other plants.........IMO...


an oz of prevention, is worth a pound of cured!!! i live by this!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 25, 2012)

Most the time it take 3 or 4 treatments with different things to gett ride of the <insert all the cuss word you want here>  borg


----------



## Menimeth (May 25, 2012)

I have never had to spray more than once to get rid of them, but I sprayed the whole room as well as the plants and let it dry. Even my garden out back is pest free, as well as the yard around it. I planted 6 more Habenaro plants this spring and they are starting to bloom, so I should have a never ending supply of bug/pest spray.


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Mites:hitchair:
> 
> 
> IME...bets thing against them is preventive stikes...I use azamax religiously every 3 days...I dont like the neem oil but it helps keep them at bay as well...Best of luck to you..and get that flower room in check:aok:



Every 3 days? Of veg?


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 31, 2012)

> there are some things that look like eggs. But they may be dead mites, or rockwool dust particles.


Eggs look like grains of salt.


----------

